# I'm in labor at 35 weeks!



## Breezy

As some of you may have read I went in to L&D on Monday night as I was having contractions 2 mins apart. Contractions died down by the time we got there and so I was sent home to rest. While there I was 1CM and 50 percent effaced. 

Fast forward to this evening, went back in because I suspected I may be leaking fluid and they wanted to check me. Checked me and fluid was a-okay but I was 1CM and 70 percent effaced. Only one contraction on the monitor so they called the MW in to see what she thought- by the time the MW got there I was having contractions 7 minutes apart and could not feel some of them, others were very intense. The MW checked me again (this was about 1 hour after being checked the first time) and I was at 2CM and 70 percent effaced. So contractions were changing my cervix and she said I was in early labor. 

MW went and spoke with the on call doctor who said I am 35 weeks and no need to stop the contractions. And MW says I will be probably having baby if things keep up like this by the beginning of the week. We talked for a long time about possibly complications and what not and she said the biggest issue will probably be getting him to suck and eat well. She said he is about 6 pounds give or take so a good weight.

I don't know how to feel- I am terrified and nervous. I have been shaking a little since I left because I am so anxious and I don't know what to expect. 

So, I thought I would come on here and let you ladies know since you have been my support through this whole bumpy ride they call pregnancy.

I will be praying tonight that he is going to be okay coming at 35 weeks but MW was very confident that he would be.

Guess I am going to be a mommy soonish.... YIKES.


----------



## Savannah11

congrats mummy!

im sure he'll be fine, 35 weeks is not a bad time to have him.
Best luck for you both. xx


----------



## Minnie_me

Bless you, must have been a bit of a shock for sure. Wishing you and LO well xxx


----------



## Breezy

Thank you! Yes a shock, indeed.


----------



## gemm

aww :hugs: i had my eldest at 36 weeks and he was fine - didn't need any help at all! 

hope everything is going ok for you xxx


----------



## whoops

Best of luck, hun! I'm sure everything will be fine! Keep us updated with how things are going. x


----------



## xxsweetkisses

Good Luck Hun I'm sure you little one will be fine :) xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Good luck! A friend of mine has had both hers at 34 weeks. The second was about 4lb and has been in for a couple of weeks mostly for a spot of jaundice and problems BF. Her older boy is all safe and well despite being quite a bit more poorly as he was a bit earlier and a bit smaller. Try not to worry, whatever your baby needs your hospital will be able to provide and hopefully LO will be just fine right from the start.


----------



## shell87

Good luck mummy! All will be fine, they wouldn't let you go ahead if they thought otherwise, keep us updated xx


----------



## Natsku

Good luck, hope everything goes ok. I'm sure baby must be plenty strong enough at 35 weeks, especially if already 6 pounds. They don't stop labour here after 34 weeks so they must figure that babies are generally ok at that gestation.


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Bless you having such a shock:hugs:
I hope things all go smoothly for you, LO will be in good hands at hospital and 6lb is a fab weight at 35 weeks!

xXx


----------



## welshprincess

good luck and try not to worry my first was born at 35 weeks weighing 8lb 9oz and he was fine :)


----------



## Rockell8788

Good luck hun what a good weight for 35 weeks. Dont worry about lo it will be fine my hospital won't stop labour after 34weeks so babies must do well


----------



## Lianne1986

good lucj hun, keep us updated when u can x


----------



## johnoblueshoe

good luck hun....
x x x


----------



## Ang3l

Congratulations and good luck! Im sure he will be fine so try not to worry! :)


----------



## alynn6758

Goodluck!


----------



## Pippasdvision

Try not to worry. If they were worried they would be trying to stop progression. My first was much earlier than that and is a very healthy 12 year old. Good luck and congratulations


----------



## 87lianne

good luck x


----------



## JWandBump

*Good luck, hope everything goes ok with you and your LO  xx *


----------



## Fabby

he will be fine. Keep us updated x


----------



## starlight2801

Good luck, looking forward to hearing all about your LO. I'm sure he'll be fine xxx


----------



## MommaCC

Good luck hunni!! Look forward to hearing all about it! I'm sure you lo will be just fine xxxxxx


----------



## MissGx

Good luck! Hope it all goes well for you! I'm sure he will be fine! xx


----------



## vitriolic_vix

Best of luck to you both!!!!


----------



## Chellepot

I hope all goes well and LO can hang on for a bit longer. Try lots of warm baths in an attempt to slow labour down. Also I read the knee chest (chests and knees on floor, bum in the air) position is good for slowing down labour. The longer is stays in there the better but try not to worry if he is in a rush to meet you xx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

any news hunny x ?


----------



## jesstula

good luck, hope everythings going well. x


----------



## Cheryl xx

Good luck hun. I had Grace at 35 weeks and she needed to be on a hot water bed to regulate her temp but she stayed on the ward with me and breastfed really well. She was 5lb 4oz. 

It is quite a shock when they arrive early because you can feel unprepared. TRy to relax if you can, i'm sure your LO will be just fine xx


----------



## Breezy

johnoblueshoe said:


> any news hunny x ?

Still having regular contractions. They said not to worry about coming back in until the point where I "will know" I need to. So right now it is just slow going and lots of resting. Heading to the MW today for my appt so we shall see what she says. Please my LO has listened to his mommy and is staying in for longer!!!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Well done you! Fingers crossed xx I'm sure all will be fine babes, good luck!


----------



## spring_baby

I wish you well, I am sure everything will be ok I had my youngest at 35wks exactly and he weighed in at 9lb 6oz & they thought he was going to be small too (predisposed to have big babies, dreading if this one goes full term:) )
He was fine took a while to get him to suck as he didnt take to it straight away but mws were great and when we left to go home i was breastfeeding fine.

XX


----------



## brunette&bubs

good luck and keep us updated


----------



## kayla2010

spring_baby said:


> I wish you well, I am sure everything will be ok I had my youngest at 35wks exactly and he weighed in at 9lb 6oz & they thought he was going to be small too (predisposed to have big babies, dreading if this one goes full term:) )
> He was fine took a while to get him to suck as he didnt take to it straight away but mws were great and when we left to go home i was breastfeeding fine.
> 
> XX

Omg what a good weight for 35 weeks! 
breezy fingers crossed just try to relax xx


----------

